# Does eyeshadow expire?



## NYShopgirl (Apr 11, 2006)

Since most of you really have a lot of eyeshadows do you think that it is still safe to use them after 2 or more years, coz what i read that eyeshadows only last for 2 years is this true? I read from another thread that a lot of you really collect almost all the shades of your favorite brand. And I know that nobody really use the whole pan.So are you still using your e/s more than 2 years? I'm just starting my collection just want to find our before buying a lot.Thanks!


----------



## Saints (Apr 11, 2006)

You can store powder eyeshadows for a looong time, at least I've had some of mine for many years and they're still the same


----------



## MACGoddess (Apr 12, 2006)

It all depends on how you use them that will determine the e/s shelf life... If you always use a clean brush free of creams and facial oils, and you store the e/s in a clean and dry place, then they will last virtually as long as you like!


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 12, 2006)

i'd keep them til they start to smell or not work as well. screw the years  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 12, 2006)

i don't think it expires for the powedered ones (and depends how well you maintain them). you might be careful with the cream ones though.


----------



## Marisol (Apr 12, 2006)

Same here.


----------



## Becka (Apr 12, 2006)

i sure hope they don't expire coz i have WAY more than I can use up this decade!


----------



## 4getmeNot (Apr 12, 2006)

Yep powders are fine I think, but watch out for other types, like creams, gels, etc. They can get liquidy (like nail polish does when you've had it for a long time), at least for me it does!


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Apr 12, 2006)

no kidding i have so many eyeshadows that i KNOW will not be used up in THIS lifetime!!! lol!!!! but yeah thats sounds right unless the quality changes or they start smelling funky then i will force myself to throw it away, but hasnt happened yet.


----------



## Leony (Apr 12, 2006)

Lol I second you that.


----------



## Liz (Apr 12, 2006)

dry e/s can usually last a long time. sometimes a film will build up because it has been used wet or like oils have transfered on to there. so you can just kind of scrape it off.


----------



## nonie (Mar 9, 2009)

i hope not..i have so much eyeshadows..that i might not be able to use all in the short expiray period..they are all my favourites i cant throw them..i hope they work as my bronxe blusher that still looks good thought i had it 12 yrs ago( i know too long time..lol)


----------



## candygalore (Mar 9, 2009)

actually i ask the same question on a post with the same question and i got the same answers. powder is hard to say, alots of people got tones from years and they only use them with clean eyeshadow brushes and keep them in a good place like not to much sun or too much cold is all about the way you storage them one person said. now one thing i notice from my new palettes from beauties factory is that they do have a expired date mine says october 2011 on both i don't think i can use all of it ,so we will see but yeah i actually read that every powder eyeshadow last 2 years but i have alots of single eyeshadows and i have to say they still work like if i bouthg them yesterday.i know that mineral eyeshadows never go bad becasue they don't have all the fillers that regular pressed eyeshadows have, so go figured im just goin to use them.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Mar 9, 2009)

i had read that stuff lasts for 3 years. so i thrown my eyeshadow out 3 years after i first use it.

sometimes i do throw out stuff that is not fully used up. but i would rather do that than risk my eye health.

also if you use organic or perservative free eyeshadow you need to be extra careful because it harbors bacteria much better than eyeshadow with perservatives in it.


----------



## Flowind (Mar 9, 2009)

I never follow the rules... I know true mineral makeup would last forever. And the traditional ones, maybe because they contain parabens, so there's really no expire date.

the only time you throw an eyeshadow out is 1. you think it's old and you need a new one 2. you don't like/want it anymore. 3. you feel that it's not working well as before due to many other factors

Also, store your eyshadows in a cool dry place helps. I throw my eyeshadows out because I bought them in impulse and they don't suit me although they're expensive.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Mar 9, 2009)

i thought of another rule of thumb... if you use an eyeshadw when you have pink eye or some other eye condition that can be contageous it is proboably in your best intrest to get rid of the eyeshadow because bacteria will breed there if it is in a case where it is applied directly to the eyeshadow.


----------



## heidipaw (Feb 19, 2013)

bought. A mineral blush when I was 17. Its in the cutest little clay jar with a cork. , that was 40 years ago...still have it, occasionally use it!


----------



## Carmela DeJesus (Feb 19, 2013)

Be careful with the new eyeshadows that contain spf. Their shelf life is about 3yrs, at least that's what I know for the neutrogena ones.


----------

